# Entry Level Road Bikes with Relaxed Geometry



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Trying to compile a list of entry level road bikes so I can be prepared when looking around my local bike shops are there any good ones that I'm missing? (Or any crappy ones on my list)? Thanks for any help!

Giant Defy 5
Specialized Secteur
Raleigh Revenio
Cannondale Synapse
Trek Madone
Windsor Touring


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Trek Madone is not a relaxed Geometry bike - Trek Domane is what you want to look at for Treks, it is relaxed / endurance oriented.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

daletron3030 said:


> Trying to compile a list of entry level road bikes so I can be prepared when looking around my local bike shops are there any good ones that I'm missing? (Or any crappy ones on my list)? Thanks for any help!
> 
> Giant Defy 5
> Specialized Secteur
> ...


I would actually keep the Madone on the list because the H2 fit does provide a more relaxed riding posture. Whether something should stay on your list all depends on what you are searching for (entry level, taller headtube but race oriented handling/ride quality, super comfy, carbon or aluminum, etc.), Here's a few more to take a look at.

Trek Domane
Focus Izalco Ergoride
Bianchi Infinito CV
Look 675
BMC Granfondo (GF01 and GF02)
Ridley Fenix
Scott Solace
Colnago CX Zero
Specialized Roubaix
Fuji Gran Fondo
Felt Z Series
Devinci Leo SL
Pinarello Rokh


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I would focus on the Trek Madone and Domane, Focus, Felt Z, and the Fuji (plus the ones you have on your list) if you are trying to keep the price low. All of those have multiple models at different price points.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would not refer to the Domane as entry level. But I think your list is pretty good along with some of the other suggestions. I doubt you will find a Windsor at a local shop. 

I have a Secteur which is really nice and also like the Giant. 

I like Ridley bikes but never see them around.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Trek has actually released some entry level (alloy) Domanes now. They have one for a variety of budgets these days, just like the Madone.

Domane 2.0 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Trek has actually released some entry level (alloy) Domanes now. They have one for a variety of budgets these days, just like the Madone.
> 
> Domane 2.0 - Trek Bicycle


Did not know that. I stand corrected.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Did not know that. I stand corrected.


Trek started that last year with the Madone and Domane, offering entry level aluminum versions.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Did not know that. I stand corrected.


I was pleasantly surprised by this too, the other day at the LBS. 

@OP, Jamis Ventura might be worth a look. Also, if you are open to steel, there are more options to add (Soma, All City, Surly, Salsa, Kona, and other models among the brands already listed).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Just go ride some bikes. Try some racy ones too - they're fun.  Try to ride a few sizes in at least one bike, nailing the size is the really important part.

Unless you have a ton of shops in your region, I bet many of the bikes that have made it into your list aren't really relevant.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Just go ride some bikes. Try some racy ones too - they're fun.  Try to ride a few sizes in at least one bike, nailing the size is the really important part.
> 
> Unless you have a ton of shops in your region, I bet many of the bikes that have made it into your list aren't really relevant.


This... and forget the Windsor, unless you have a friend with one that you can try out.


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

just wanted to say thanks so much for everyone's replies!

i try to do as much research as i can before i get into something/buy something.. but i gotta admit.. for the hours of research i've put in.. i'm still almost as clueless as i started 

thanks everyone


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Just go ride some bikes. Try some racy ones too - they're fun.  Try to ride a few sizes in at least one bike, nailing the size is the really important part.
> 
> Unless you have a ton of shops in your region, I bet many of the bikes that have made it into your list aren't really relevant.


This. I shopped around at shops within a 15-mile radius. But I ended up buying a Specialized Tarmac because (a) the dealer discounted it and (b) he was 0.5 miles from my house, and (c) it just FELT right.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

daletron3030 said:


> just wanted to say thanks so much for everyone's replies!
> 
> i try to do as much research as i can before i get into something/buy something.. but i gotta admit.. for the hours of research i've put in.. i'm still almost as clueless as i started
> 
> thanks everyone


Aside from choosing a brand of bike, the other crucial part is finding the right LBS, that you can build a relationship with.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't feel overwhelmed take your time and do research. Test ride most importantly to how each bike handles and begin to put the pros and cons for each bike within your budget. Best luck to ya as you find your bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

daletron3030 said:


> i try to do as much research as i can before i get into something/buy something.. but i gotta admit.. for the hours of research i've put in.. i'm still almost as clueless as i started


LOL, I don't do that anymore. I feel like I get hung up on details that turn out not to be relevant and forget stuff that is. I guess I still like to have a starting point, but beyond that, I just dive in. There's always time to learn a little more during a process. Except for parts compatibility stuff, anyway.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tednugent said:


> Aside from choosing a brand of bike, the other crucial part is finding the right LBS, that you can build a relationship with.


Unless that 'right' LBS's selection somehow hinders a noobs options, I think finding them is THE most critical part of the bike buying process.

Based on one's budget, reputable shops will steer the buyer towards models that'll best suite their intended uses and geo that fits well. They'll also promote test rides. Things that will better the odds of finding that right bike.

IMO brands alone are generally of lesser importance.


----------



## mvk20 (Sep 30, 2013)

OP mentioned the Secteur, and a couple of others mentioned the Roubaix - pretty much the same geometry, just Aluminum v Carbon Fiber. I just got a Secteur a few months ago after test riding many of the models mentioned here, and I have really liked it. It depends on what your definition of entry level is, but for me, carbon fiber was above what I felt like I could afford even for my second bike. I got a good deal on a Secteur Elite, which has the Tiagra components that felt a lot better to me than the Sora on several of the bikes I tested. The bike to me just feels like a good compromise between performance and comfort for 50+ mile rides, and fit my budget. Sure, I'd love to have gone for a Roubaix with 105 on it, but for me I just didn't feel like the difference was big enough to justify what it would do to my bank account. Everybody's own personal budget is different, and I'm sure for many people that price jump isn't a deal breaker. For me, it is.

I would definitely recommend doing what I did - ride several versions of several different bikes. It helps you figure out what aspects of a certain bike you like and which you don't. If one groupset feels better to you than another, it may just be that one just isn't adjusted quite right, but if you've ridden that groupset on several bikes, then you know that it's the groupset, not the other parts of the bike, not the setup. Similarly with frames, if you ride the same geometry in different materials, (like Roubaix and Secteur) you can find out how much that material really is mattering to you and rule the other factors out of the equation. Worked for me, anyway...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

FWIW, if I buy a road bike this year it would be the sixth in current ownership and I'm not even sure which one in my lifetime sequence, and carbon is still too expensive. At least, if I want disc brakes and "my" brand. I suppose I'd feel differently if I was competing seriously on the road, but I just ride them for fun and to train for track and MTB. The MTB is semi-exotic, though. It's a really fancy aluminum alloy.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Trek has actually released some entry level (alloy) Domanes now. They have one for a variety of budgets these days, just like the Madone.
> 
> Domane 2.0 - Trek Bicycle


The 2.0 Domane was available in Sept 2012 when I bought my 5.2, not really a new offering but it is a nice entry level bike


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Unless that 'right' LBS's selection somehow hinders a noobs options, I think finding them is THE most critical part of the bike buying process.
> 
> Based on one's budget, reputable shops will steer the buyer towards models that'll best suite their intended uses and geo that fits well. They'll also promote test rides. Things that will better the odds of finding that right bike.
> 
> IMO brands alone are generally of lesser importance.


This. 
This poster always offers valuable advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jeepsouth said:


> This.
> This poster always offers valuable advice. :thumbsup:


Yes and no. Yes, if you place the emphasis on right shop fit and inventory. I am a big fan of local shops as well, but they are sometimes/often only going to direct you toward the brands they sell and what they are trying to get rid of and that which benefits them the most on the sales end. It's a business after all. They're not there to be objective and help you find the best bike for you whatever brand that may be for the most part. They want you to buy a bike you like from their shop (hopefully an expensive one). So, I agree with others that have said try a few shops and at least a handful of bikes you are interested in after some initial research. Then, go with the bike you like most from a shop you are comfortable returning to. You ride the bike, not the shop. They just need to be solid IMO. YOU can even learn to work on your bike yourself if you don't have great shops in your area. Tons of folks on RBR have learned to do their own work.


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks again for the replies everyone.

ya that's pretty much the plan.. gonna check out alot of the shops that are local to me.. and then write down the models that i were able to try and research it online.

but like Rashadabd said.. i'm vary wary.. sometimes too much when it comes to people trying to sell me something, so will proceed with caution.. jus hoping to find a good local bike shop around here

i actually found a LBS on yelp with straight 5 reviews...i just wanted a cheap bike to ride and i kinda just went with everything he was telling me because i was so naive.. i came back to get a new bike seat because the stock one hurt so bad.. so he sold me a friggin gel seat cover.. and only after the fact did i realize how unhappy i was about that (i ended up buying a nice saddle on amazon).. so because of that i'm just very sketchy now.. i really don't appreciate getting taken advantage of just because i'm naive to the whole subject


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

on a different note... do you guys think relaxed geometry is the way to go for a newcomer? i don't plan to do any super racing.. i'm way too out of shape for that. .. i've been just kinda assuming relaxed geometry is the way to go


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

daletron3030 said:


> on a different note... do you guys think relaxed geometry is the way to go for a newcomer? i don't plan to do any super racing.. i'm way too out of shape for that. .. i've been just kinda assuming relaxed geometry is the way to go


Many in RBR will steer you to a racier geometry bike. If you want a bike that has sharper handling that's the way to go.

Relaxed geometry bikes are also racing bikes, developed initially for the cobblestones of the Paris-Roubaix 

So there is some trade-off for a little more comfort.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

daletron3030 said:


> on a different note... do you guys think relaxed geometry is the way to go for a newcomer? i don't plan to do any super racing.. i'm way too out of shape for that. .. i've been just kinda assuming relaxed geometry is the way to go


Geometry is actually more of a continuum than black or white. The real answer is to get fit. A good fit will look at your flexibility, body type, etc. and allow you to try some different positions to figure out what works for you. I had my first fit session on a fit machine the other day and it was great (Serrota, but there is also Retul and Guru, etc) and in a short amount of time, they were able to get me completely dialed in. Get fit and let that tell you what you need.

That being said, as I have figured out over time that I like long days in the saddle, sometimes on bumpy surfaces, but still desire a racy feel, I have started to lean toward semi-taller headtubes, but not extra tall ones that rob me too much of any aerodynamic benefits. I am just not comfortable on super short headtubes after 35+ miles and I don't like having a tall stack of spacers to make up for buying a bike with a lower headtube. 130-140mm headtubes on a size 52cm/51cm/small size bike tend to be the perfect fit for me (depending on the rest of the bikes geometry) as it allows me to remove all the spacers and slam the stem and still remain comfortable in the drops for extended periods of time. I can end up in a fairly racy position, but one I can hold all day that way. 

My guess is that "endurance road" geometry is what is going to work for you, but only a fit and test rides will allow to figure it out for sure. Best of luck on your search man.


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

idealy i guess i'd like the racier geometry.. as i kinda am a speed demon.. but i think as far as a physical thing.. i rather be comfortable.. i guess i'm just scared i won't be able to tell the difference too much between geometries just by riding around the bikes in a parking lot


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

daletron3030 said:


> idealy i guess i'd like the racier geometry.. as i kinda am a speed demon.. but i think as far as a physical thing.. i rather be comfortable.. i guess i'm just scared i won't be able to tell the difference too much between geometries just by riding around the bikes in a parking lot


Just take some quick/sharp turns... you'll know in five minutes if it's racy/aggressive enough. Comfort, on the other hand, will take some time in the saddle to figure out (and even then, it could be tire/saddle choice and not the bike). Comfort can be adjusted, an aggressive geometry, not so much (*I'm considering saddle setback negligible here for the sake of simplicity).


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

kk will do headloss, thanks for the suggestion. and thanks to everyone else too


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

daletron3030 said:


> idealy i guess i'd like the racier geometry.. as i kinda am a speed demon.. but i think as far as a physical thing.. i rather be comfortable.. i guess i'm just scared i won't be able to tell the difference too much between geometries just by riding around the bikes in a parking lot


Then I would say focus on the bikes that are a bit of tweeners (endurance race bikes) like a Domane, Felt Z Series, Giant Defy, Cannondale Synapse etc. While there are a ton of pure endurance comfort machines out there, there are also a bunch of endurance oriented race bikes. You can get in a fairly race oriented position on most of the newer endurance race bikes as they are based on pro level race bikes. You may have just realized something that helped you narrow down some of your options actually.


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Then I would say focus on the bikes that are a bit of tweeners (endurance race bikes) like a Domane, Felt Z Series, Giant Defy, Cannondale Synapse etc. While there are a ton of pure endurance comfort machines out there, there are also a bunch of endurance oriented race bikes. You can get in a fairly race oriented position on most of the newer endurance race bikes as they are based on pro level race bikes. You may have just realized something that helped you narrow down some of your options actually.


oh wow didn't know they had inbetweeners.. guess they have everything! awesome.. yes that does help me narrow things down, thanks so much


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

daletron3030 said:


> kk will do headloss, thanks for the suggestion. and thanks to everyone else too


You're looking for it to be responsive to the level that makes you feel like the speed demon lingering within. It would also be helpful if you could find a fast descent and see if the bike feels "unstable" to you @35mph+. If it feels too "twitchy" then it might be too aggressive for what you are looking for. It's really about finding the balance between those two things, for me at least. Even then, the unstable problem can be a matter of a too short stem and/or weight distribution... thus why a fitting is so important ( to eliminate these things).

I think that anything marketed as relaxed/endurance geometry road (or a good number of cross-oriented bikes) will satisfy all of your needs (not touring bikes though, that's going too far in the other direction and a touring bike won't have any pick-up-and-go).


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

awesome will keep all these things in mind


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

daletron3030 said:


> oh wow didn't know they had inbetweeners.. guess they have everything! awesome.. yes that does help me narrow things down, thanks so much


Yeah, it's more of a continuum like I said. These are ads so take them with a grain of salt, but if this kind of thing appeals to you, there are bikes on your list that fit this kind of thing:

Felt Bicycles 2013 Z and ZW-Series - YouTube

BMC granfondo GF01 MY13 - YouTube

Trek Domane: Behind-the-scenes tech story - YouTube

Introducing the All-New 2014 Synapse - YouTube


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

wow thanks for taking the time to even post the youtub elinks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

daletron3030 said:


> wow thanks for taking the time to even post the youtub elinks


No problem, happy to help. I came across them when I was comparing bikes, so it really didn't take much effort.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

daletron3030 said:


> idealy i guess i'd like the racier geometry.. as i kinda am a speed demon.. but i think as far as a physical thing.. i rather be comfortable.. i guess i'm just scared i won't be able to tell the difference too much between geometries just by riding around the bikes in a parking lot


No one said to ride around in a parking lot. Ride on the road. Preferablemroads you know how they feel.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> Yes and no. Yes, if you place the emphasis on right shop fit and inventory. I am a big fan of local shops as well, but *they are sometimes/often only going to direct you toward the brands they sell and what they are trying to get rid of and that which benefits them the most on the sales end.* It's a business after all. They're not there to be objective and help you find the best bike for you whatever brand that may be for the most part. They want you to buy a bike you like from their shop (hopefully an expensive one). So, I agree with others that have said try a few shops and at least a handful of bikes you are interested in after some initial research. Then, go with the bike you like most from a shop you are comfortable returning to. You ride the bike, not the shop. They just need to be solid IMO. YOU can even learn to work on your bike yourself if you don't have great shops in your area. Tons of folks on RBR have learned to do their own work.


The problem here is, you aren't describing a _reputable_ shop. You're describing a sub-par shop.

I've heard of and seen LBS's that sent buyers to other shops because they carried a brand/ model that was in some way superior (usually in fit) for a particular rider. 

Reputable shops DO exist, and part of the buying process is to shop for them _along with _shopping for bikes. It isn't hard and I've described the basics of how to do so. But (depending on region) it may take some time and effort - sometimes traveling to neighboring towns.

Still, I believe the results will prove the efforts worthwhile.

To the OP: Re: your saddle issue, saddle comfort is highly subjective, so just because your LBS recommended a cover that ultimately didn't work out, that doesn't mean there intention was to take advantage of you. If that were the case, I'd think they'd recommend a $200 saddle.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, it's more of a continuum like I said. These are ads so take them with a grain of salt, but if this kind of thing appeals to you, there are bikes on your list that fit this kind of thing:
> 
> Felt Bicycles 2013 Z and ZW-Series - YouTube
> 
> ...


this is a good list. as I just went through the process, I will add the Specialized Roubaix 

Specialized Roubaix - YouTube

I ended up going with the Felt Z... wanted a bike I could actually pronounce the name of.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

daletron3030 said:


> on a different note... do you guys think relaxed geometry is the way to go for a newcomer? i don't plan to do any super racing.. i'm way too out of shape for that. .. i've been just kinda assuming relaxed geometry is the way to go


"Never assume." There's really always been a bit of a continuum, and the bike industry is highly fashion-driven.

For a while, though well before my time, "sport touring" was the class to own. I actually had one in college. I stuck a rack on it and rode it to class. Stripped, it was a nice bike too, with a much livelier feel.

Material changes and wind tunnel testing made true racing bikes have tighter clearance around the tires. Nobody could fit fenders, and the eyelets got dropped. My previous road bike still had eyelets at the frame dropouts, but not for the fork. Some have none at all.

I think the new "endurance" bikes are the industry reacting to people saying they want a little cushier tires, maybe full fenders, maybe even a rack with stays that are secured to something hard. Not a true touring bike, those are about as sexy as my old Volvo 240 wagon was. I think that some sort of a consensus is developing as to what "endurance" means, but the bike industry is kind of like a herd of cats, so you can't assume that an "endurance" bike will have room for more than a 28 mm tire or fenders or eyelets, just as you can't assume that that stuff won't fit on a racier offering. And, their geometry is going to vary a lot too. Kind of like a "sport wagon" - less unsexy than my Volvo was, but probably a lot less room in the back too.

So you still have to ride a bunch of bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> The problem here is, you aren't describing a _reputable_ shop. You're describing a sub-par shop.
> 
> I've heard of and seen LBS's that sent buyers to other shops because they carried a brand/ model that was in some way superior (usually in fit) for a particular rider.
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm pretty confident I just described most shops (and I have lived in like 5 different major metro areas over the last 4 years or so). They are there to sell bikes man (the bikes they have in their inventory). It's not some free service or social program, it's a business. 

I know you believe that the answer to every bike search question is let the shop be your guide, I'm just saying that it's not that simple in my experience. They can be extremely helpful at times and you can learn a lot by visiting some shops, but shops have an interest as well (selling their inventory) and sometimes that interest is in direct conflict with the buyer's interest (getting the best bike that fits their needs at the best price--like when there is cheaper bike available that meets the buyer's needs just as well as the one the shop has on the floor, but that shop doesn't sell that brand, etc.) For example, I've never seen a Specialized dealer say under those circumstances, you know the Cannondale Caad 10 is just as good as the Allez we have here and the shop down the street has it for $200 less…. It just doesn't happen. Therefore, a number of us have recommended trying more than one shop and more than one bike, so he can get a variety of opinions and see some different brands. That's all.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think any shop will steer you to a cheaper alternative that is no better for you at another shop. Maybe at their own shop. Had that happen at a ski shop once but I think that same shop will help you decide between a Secteur vs. Allez for instance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> Nope, I'm pretty confident I just described most shops (and I have lived in like 5 different major metro areas over the last 4 years or so). They are there to sell bikes man (the bikes they have in their inventory). It's not some free service or social program, it's a business.
> 
> I know you believe that the answer to every bike search question is let the shop be your guide, I'm just saying that it's not that simple in my experience. They can be extremely helpful at times and you can learn a lot by visiting some shops, but shops have an interest as well (selling their inventory) and sometimes that interest is in direct conflict with the buyer's interest (getting the best bike that fits their needs at the best price--like when there is cheaper bike available that meets the buyer's needs just as well as the one the shop has on the floor, but that shop doesn't sell that brand, etc.) For example, I've never seen a Specialized dealer say under those circumstances, you know the Cannondale Caad 10 is just as good as the Allez we have here and the shop down the street has it for $200 less…. It just doesn't happen. Therefore, a number of us have recommended trying more than one shop and more than one bike, so he can get a variety of opinions and see some different brands. That's all.


Much of your response indicates to me that you either misread/ misunderstood my post or I wasn't clear, so let's try again. 

I'm not arguing stats on who's describing the types of shops most prevalent, I'm arguing that shops that have a customers best interests in mind DO exist. As stated, it sometimes takes some time/ effort in honing in on them, but they're out there, and asking the right questions will help the customer find them. 

So, no, I'm not advocating that someone allow themselves to be blindly led by LBS's in their bike search. 

There's no denying LBS's are businesses, but (as with any product) there are reputable businesses and lesser ones. The shops I describe have fitters capable of recognizing a riders special needs (thus my previous post mentioning fit) and telling them they may benefit from geo/ a different type of bike than they're looking at. 

I'm not suggesting this applies to the OP, but in more extreme examples, that sometimes requires custom geo. But the fundamental point of my post was to seek out the shops that place importance on test rides (out on the roads) and getting fit right. This will dictate that they get a rider on the right bike.


----------



## daletron3030 (Jan 27, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> No one said to ride around in a parking lot. Ride on the road. Preferablemroads you know how they feel.


will shops actually let you ride it outside the parking lot? i don't see how i can possibly ride it around any roads i'm familiar with unless they were going to rent me the bike or something?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

daletron3030 said:


> will shops actually let you ride it outside the parking lot? i don't see how i can possibly ride it around any roads i'm familiar with unless they were going to rent me the bike or something?


The good shops will.

My lbs will let you demo (for a small nominal fee) the bike which counts as credit for the bike you would eventually buy

on of my MTB buddies... had $1000 racked up in credit before he purchased a bike at the LBS


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I borrowed one of the bike I bought this summer for about a week. It was very useful - I found out it was too small, and bought the next size up. Also that it was (is) awesome.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

daletron3030 said:


> will shops actually let you ride it outside the parking lot? i don't see how i can possibly ride it around any roads i'm familiar with unless they were going to rent me the bike or something?


That's part of the process of shopping for shops along with bikes. Reputable shops see the value in test rides (not parking lot rides) and promote them.

Really, IMO this and some other aspects (fit being one) are more important than any one brand or model.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll just say this and then no more. Most major brands have a bike that will fit you and fit you well unless you have a very strange body type and/or special physical needs. There may be a couple that don't work for you at all or that you fall between sizes on, but you can often even sort that out today. In fact, this is particularly true with all of the stem, handlebar, and seat positioning options we have on most bikes today. Bike manufacturers intentionally design bikes to be able to fit a variety of body types. They almost certainly have a size for you. Fit is therefore more about getting the right size bike within a particular brand and setting it up right than it is about ruling out brands and options (if you take nothing else from this post, please let it be that sentence). A fit on a Guru or any other fit machine can actually tell you which size bikes are good fits for you on almost any brand for example. This all brings us back to the reality that ultimately you have to decide which brand and bike you like because almost all of them are going to have a bike in a size that fits you. More than one shop is going to carry many of those brands if you live in a metro area and if not you are going to have to decide how you feel about the bikes and brands you have available to you and whether you want/need to expand your search to include online retailers. The only way to do that is test rides and fit sessions. 

Shops are a mixed bag in my experience when it comes to test rides. Some will say hand us a credit or debit card and then take the bike for an hour or two and even point out a nearby route. Some will send someone out to watch you do laps in their parking lot or around the block, some have designated test ride bikes and will even encourage/let you take a bike over the weekend if you give them a card number, etc, and some don't allow test rides at all. 

I personally don't buy without a test ride, but a number of people in RBR have and are comfortable doing that. I would say, call your local shops and see what the situation is, line up a few shops you would like to visit and a handful of bikes you would like to try and go at it. Don't overthink it at this moment. Trouble shoot as you go along. If you tried a bike at one shop but after trying a different bike at another you realize you didn't ride the first one long enough to really tell how you feel about it, return to the first shop, be up front about that, and try the bike again, etc. Most shop owners understand the situation and that you are trying to make a decision and are cool with that so long as you are not pulling their chain and wasting their time. I wish you well in your search.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just came across this and thought it was timely:

Guru Fitting System : Red Kite Prayer


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> I just came across this and thought it was timely:
> 
> Guru Fitting System : Red Kite Prayer


Interesting article. Thanks for posting.

Before mention was made of Serotta's size cycle, that's what came to mind - albeit, an updated version. 

Can't say I agree with all the opinions held by the author, but I do agree that it's a tool - with the ultimate results mirroring that of the fitters abilities. 

Ironically, this technology affirms my belief that (aside from just getting sizing right) even minor adjustments to fit matter.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

daletron3030 said:


> will shops actually let you ride it outside the parking lot? i don't see how i can possibly ride it around any roads i'm familiar with unless they were going to rent me the bike or something?


the last test ride I was on the shop said don't come back in less than a couple hours and ride hard because that is where you will really feel the difference between the models you are testing, - they were right.


----------

